# Recommend Photo Lab?



## Eveamlizya (May 31, 2012)

So, usually I don't do prints; I just give a disc to them and it's done.  But, my friend has asked if I'd do them for her since she's wanting a canvas and a few other things and she doesn't have access to internet.  I told her I'd look into it and let her know.  What are some good online photo labs?  I need good quality for even better prices as well as speedy shipping (since they are newborn pictures and need to get sent to family).  Also, can you give me an idea on their shipping costs for canvas (probably 16x20, 1 3/4in)?


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2012)

Do you want cheap? Or do you want quality? The same question gets asked once a week or so.

Look at Mpix.com, the consumer grade online lab owned by Miller's Professional Imaging.

Some use Nations Photo, Bay Photo, WHCC.


----------



## Eveamlizya (May 31, 2012)

I didn't say cheap...I understand that you get what you pay for.  However, I want to offer her a good quality but not have to break her bank to do it.


----------



## Infidel (May 31, 2012)

I just received my first order from Nations Photo Lab. I opted to allow them to do color correction and I must say, they are spot-on! Any flaws I found are inherent to the files I uploaded.


----------

